# "Back Of Tank Paint"



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

where would can I buy the paint, in order to paint the back???
does anyone remember how much it is ??
or does anyone have half of a can that I could buy of them??


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

does it matter, just paint the outside?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought my black spray paint a Rona for maybe $6? and Clear Coat for $7?
I didn't think it matter as the water won't touch it anyways!
And the clear coat i used the whole can... as many coats with that can as I could on my 55gallon!
Didnt want any of the paint to scratch off from the background or the trim!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

there has to be a thicker paint then spray paint...???


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure there is, and I forgot the word for it! But i didn't want to paint on it with a brush, I prefer spray painting!
I'm sure someone here knows~


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

how thick do you want? you could try i think spray paint will get you the most even.
I say look at krylon, they might even make a glass paint.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm i wonder if anyone on here has some left over from a project  ..


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

you could also try automotive paint. I know it is thicker.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

An all surface spray like Krylon Fusion works well. 

However, plain old household acrylic latex can be used as well if you use a roller. It won't be as strong a bond as the Krylon, but most people don't touch the backs of their tanks after they're put into place anyway so it really doesn't matter. The neat thing about latex paint and glass is that you can peel it all off pretty easily if you ever get tired of the colour. It's almost like taking off a pair of latex gloves (because it's the same material pretty much).


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have paint, was given to me so i dont know what type it is and i have lots, come and get some lol I can check tomorrow what type it is and then u can decided if u wanna use it, if u do u need to bring a container as it is a huge bucket lol i will let u know tomorrow


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you use any type of other paints, u can always use paint thinner to wipe it off! =) as long as you're wiping the outside and give it a good rinse after!

Btw, thanks fkshiu, didn't know you can peel latex like that!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I would say go with "flat black" if you want that nice matted finish while getting good coverage. General Paint stores sell this stuff if you're trying to stay away from spray paint, I have used it on furniture and stands for my aquarium. The coverage is insane and you may want to go with a quart I believe. The paint also keeps very well. 

I think this is the kind Claudia has too..


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U have seen my tanks and they look great but the one that i have in the big bucket i do have to check cause i dont know what type of paint is it


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i wonder if anyone has tried one of the textured spray paints. I've got myself a flat black i bought for repainting my bbq a long while back, but i've been putting off painting my tank as its already filled and running


----------

